# dubai real estate



## jimbb (Oct 6, 2009)

Hi guys,

Anyone know a good site for real estate in dubai? Looking for postings of new for sale/rental condos, apartments etc.

Also, anyone know if there is something similar in Dubai to singaporeexpats.cm?

thanks for the help


----------



## marc (Mar 10, 2008)

dubizzle.com
pentimo.com


----------



## Craig_2009 (Oct 4, 2009)

Hi Gulfnews has a good property section.



jimbb said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Anyone know a good site for real estate in dubai? Looking for postings of new for sale/rental condos, apartments etc.
> 
> ...


----------



## mrbig (Sep 10, 2009)

Also the local markets bulletin boards.
We bought ours direct from the owner instead of going through an agent and saved roughly around 500,000 aed. from 3m to 2.5m


----------

